# Ronal R38, 17-18" SALE..



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA is having a SALE until JUNE 28.
17" R38, $149 ea
18" R38, $199 ea
Order at 800-899-1212, wheel/tire packages too....
http://www.ronalusa.com/cars/audi_a4.html








shows 5 lug wheels that fit.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Ronal R38, 17-18" SALE.. ([email protected])*

Any deals on a 17X8 R-7 with tires for a 91 audi 200 avant?


----------

